# footdragger



## Vanda

Boa tarde, gente!
Podem me ajudar a achar um termo "bonito" para a palavra footdragger - não, vocês não a encontrarão no dicionário - é um daqueles termos cunhados na administração.
Aqui tem o uso:
*



			Literary usage of Footdragger
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Below you will find example usage of this term as found in modern and/or classical literature: 1. Franklin the Diplomat: The French Mission by Jonathan R. Dull (1982)*
> *"... closely and cordially than Robert Morris, a notorious footdragger on independence). He was also one of the first members of Congress to admit the ..."*


 

Aqui a palavra footdragging=
reluctance or failure to proceed or act promptly. Also, *footdragging.*

[Origin: 1945–50; from the v. phrase _drag one's feet _] 


Pensei em 'o (aquele que) arrasta-pé', mas para nós brasileiros imediatamente pensaríamos em baile.


----------



## uchi.m

Talvez _opositor_? Também pensei em _obstinação_, mas acho que _obstinado_ é algo muito forte!

Uchi.m


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda, eu vasculhei meu vocabulário sem sucesso tentando encontrar um substantivo equivalente e de fácil compreensão, mas tudo o que eu encontrei foram dezenas de adjetivos. Eu até li uns artigos sobre o Jeca Tatu tentando achar um substantivo que caracterizasse esse 'modo de ser', mas não encontrei nada. Vou continuar tentando e se me lembrar de algo volto a postar. Por enquanto, os adjetivos que me ocorreram (e que devem ter lhe ocorrido também) foram: moroso, bovino, pachorrento (neutros); lerdo, aparvalhado (sugerindo falta de inteligência). Eu pensei em estrupício ou trambolho, mas o primeiro traz a conotação de _estúpido_ e o segundo de _gordo e desgracioso_.


----------



## Vanda

hihihi,_ o mineirês num vai dar_, Macu. A palavra está num subtítulo dum assunto sobre a administração, portanto linguagem culta, e descreve um tipo característico de pessoa, por exemplo: a vítima, o motivado, o sonhador, o footdragger... Vou continuar esperando a tempestade cerebral sua e dos outros também, pois a minha 'tempestade' já estiou.


----------



## Macunaíma

O mandrião? _How does that grab you?_


----------



## andre luis

Pensei em "retardatário".
Em cache


----------



## Macunaíma

Ou _indolente_, claro! O óbvio ululante.

Quanto a _mandrião_, acho que se aplica mais a quem usa de espertezas para se esquivar do trabalho. Vejam em que termos favoráveis Euclides da Cunha retrata os seguidores de Antônio Conselheiro em _Os Sertões_:



> Eram, no geral, gente ínfima e suspeita, avessa ao trabalho, farândula de vencidos da vida, vezada à *mândria* e à rapina.


----------



## Outsider

Contemporizador?

_Footdragger_ é alguém que vai adiando alguma coisa que devia fazer, ou alguma decisão que devia tomar. No caso de Robert Morris, na citação da Vanda, talvez fosse para não se comprometer politicamente.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

No linguajar popular acho que o sentido é "pé no freio". Fulano demora muito a resolver as nossas quastões, é um verdadeiro "pé no freio".

Mas, como o contexto exige uma lingagem mais formal, talvez embromador ? estorvador ? indeciso ? perturbador ? obstruidor ? dificultador ? impedidor ?
(as duas últimas não sei se existem...)


----------



## Vanda

_Ó xente, tô _quase lançando mão do informal num texto de administração usando a língua padrão. Tem tanto mais opções coloridas! Já pensaram no choque? 
Agora tenho várias opções a pensar, mas devo ser realista dizendo que nenhuma ainda me deu aquele clique. Obrigada a todos pelo 'vendaval' cerebral.


----------



## Macunaíma

O procrastinador?

Facilita, Vanda, facilita! 

O problema é que a gente não sabe se a pessoa em questão _drags their feet_ porque é um imbecil, um preguiçoso ou um malandro...


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Vanda.
Mais uma para o seu "vendaval": procrastinador.
Opsie, não vi que o Macu acabava de "postar".


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, acho que é isso mesmo: o tal do procrastinador. Mesmo assim, on second thought, o assunto em seguida diz:
 O _footdragger_ detesta mudança e reluta em fazer qualquer coisa que possa mudar o presente.

Assim, trocando em miúdos, o tal não quer sair do lugar, gosta de ser "imexível".


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Meninos, acho que é isso mesmo: o tal do procrastinador. Mesmo assim, on second thought, o assunto em seguida diz:
> O _footdragger_ detesta mudança e reluta em fazer qualquer coisa que possa mudar o presente.
> 
> Assim, trocando em miúdos, o tal não quer sair do lugar, gosta de ser "imexível".


 
Ou seja, além de procrastinador, o sujeito é acomodado?


----------



## Macunaíma

Procrastinador é quem vive adiando uma decisão, quem sempre deixa para agir amanhã. Procrastinar é o mesmo que adiar (oh!).

Pela característica que a Vanda deu, além de descobrir que EU MESMO sou um _footdragger_ (ou uma _footdragging victim_), eu acho que _acomodado_ é um termo bem familiar e bastante inequívoco.

Então ficaria: o motivado, o sonhador, a vítima, o acomodado... e outros quais.

P.S.: Olivinha e eu estamos com um canal telepático aberto.


----------



## Archimec

Já agora, para a colecção, permito-me sugerir 'o empata', 'o estorvador'...
(Ou talvez 'indeciso')


----------



## Vanda

_Ô trem bão, sô,_ o negócio _tava _na cara e eu não vi: acomodado, é assim mesmo que estes tipos de artigos descrevem o cara. Obrigada também Arch, valeu pelas dicas! Quando alguém pesquisar a palavra no futuro, vai poder nadar de braçada.


----------

